# Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

						In den Augen der Tester der Stiftung Warentest ist der Windows Defender zwar eine Empfehlung wert, doch die Schutzfunktionen können mit gängigen kostenlosen und kostenpflichtigen Konkurrenzprodukten nicht mithalten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*


----------



## Insanix (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich benutze jetzt schon lange den Windows Defender. Hatte noch nie eine Virus oder ähnliches. Defender + Menschenverstand reichen meiner Meinung in 98% der Fälle für Privatanwender aus


----------



## Lowmotion (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Stiftung Warentest gelten insgesamt als subjektiv und verlieren stark an Glaubwürdigkeit. Daher traue ich deren Tests auch nicht.

Wie bekommt man 2019 einen Virus? Per Email und über Sicherheitslücken auf diversen Webseiten. Addblocker helfen besonders gut gegen sowas.


----------



## BxBender (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Toller Test - oder doch nicht?
Die allermeisten Phishing Sachen kommen als 100% gefakte Mails.
Die allermeisten Erpressungstrojaner mit Verschlüsselung kommen über Mails.
In nahezu allen Fällen hängt es lediglich davon ab, ob der Nutzer diese Links (bitte prüfen sie ihr Konto) oder Mailanhänge (Bewerbung, Rechnung) öffnet.
Dagegen hilft nicht einmal der Beste Virenscanner der Welt.
Woher ich das weiß?
Weil unserer Firma schon 2 mal stillgelegt worden ist, nur weil der Anwender zu doof war und der teure Komplettschutz (monatlich überall Top 3 in jedem Test!) total versagt hat.
Es liegt also hauptsächlich am Anwender, ob und wie gut der PC geschützt ist.
Natürlich kann man sich mit zusätzlicher Software theoretisch noch ein wenig mehr absichern, aber grobe Fahrlässigkeit führt trotzdem unweigerlich zum Crash.
Ich frage mich zudem, ob Experten, die monatlich Antivirenprogramme testen, mehr daneben liegen, als ein Testteam, was alle 5 Jahre mal stichpunkthaftig so einen Test durchführt?
Meiner Meinung nach ist Stiftung Warentest gar nicht dazu in der Lage, beurteilen zu können, dass zusätzliche Drittanbietersoftware gleichermaßen schädlich für die Internetsicherheit ist, wie es von anderen Seiten (Experten!) behauptet wird.
Browserhersteller sind offensichtlich gar nicht gut drauf zu sprechen, was die angeblichen Sicherheitslösungen tief im System so alles kaputt machen und für neue Türen für Schadsoftware öffnen können.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Stiftung Warentest sollte wie immer lieber bei Wurst und Käse bleiben. Deren technische Test sind sowas fürn Eimer (bei Wurst und Käse, kann ich es mangels Wissen nicht beurteilen), die schaffen es sogar identische Geräte unterschiedlich zu bewerten.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich habe auch andere Tests gesehen und da war der Defender immer so 2-3.
Reicht mir vollkommen. Dazu noch Malwarebytes gelegentlich durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



Insanix schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie eine Virus oder ähnliches


Woher weißt Du das denn?


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe auch andere Tests gesehen und da war der Defender immer so 2-3.
> Reicht mir vollkommen. Dazu noch Malwarebytes gelegentlich durchlaufen lassen.


So ist es.

Die Warentester sind nicht objektiv - es ist eine Stiftung - die zweitbeste Lösung, wie sogar die Regierung feststellte:


> Dies lässt sich vor allem anhand der regierungsinternen Bezeichnung der  Stiftung Warentest als "zweitbeste Lösung" ableiten: Die optimale Lösung  wäre gewesen, wenn ein solches Institut durch eine neutrale  Verbraucherorganisation gegründet worden wäre.



98% aller Tests, die ich gelesen habe waren inhaltlich falsch oder subjektiv.
In einem Test wurde der objektiv beste Drucker abgewertet, weil er rot war.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Wobei der Defender eh immer im Hintergrund läuft und halt nur dann eingreift, wenn das Haupt AV-Programm etwas nicht finden sollte, oder deaktiviert ist.


----------



## Tolotos66 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich sage da nur: "brain.exe" 
Was mir zunehmend eher Sorgen macht, sind die in letzter Zeit häufiger auftretenden Software/Spiele- Unverträglichkeiten mancher AV-Programme. Einiger meiner Bekannten haben haben z.B. beim Zocken von R6S oder GR Wildlands, Spontanabstürze zurücks aufs Desktop (Anpassungen/Profilerstellungen haben nicht geholfen). AV-Software deinstalliert und schon funzt es und bis jetzt scheint der Defender seinen Job ganz gut zu machen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Abductee (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Defender eh immer im Hintergrund läuft und halt nur dann eingreift, wenn das Haupt AV-Programm etwas nicht finden sollte, oder deaktiviert ist.



Kaspersky, Sophos und vermutlich die anderen auch deaktivieren den Dienst bei der Installation.


----------



## Pitzah (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Aktuell Windows Defender, hat sogar einmal aktiv etwas erkannt und geblockt. Vorher jahrelang G-Data, dann Kaspersky, dann Bitdefender und wieder Kaspersky genutzt.
- Davon war Kaspersky AntiVirus noch am besten, fast keine Probleme, klein einfach schnell
- Kaspersky Total Security war schlimm, man konnte nichts machen ohne 20 Mio. Hinweise zu bestätigen, trotz Whitelist usw. 3D Mark war fast unmöglich zu benutzen
- Bitdefender hat Dinge ins Log geschrieben zu Uhrzeiten wo der PC garnicht an war und Herunterfahren hat statt 3 Sekunden über 10 Sekunden gedauert
- G-Data ansich ok, hat aber gut merkbar den Rechner gebremst


----------



## ryev (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 98% aller Tests, die ich gelesen habe waren inhaltlich falsch oder subjektiv.



jo geht mir auch so. ein verwandter hat ein warentest-abo und was da teilweise drinsteht lässt mich nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit ohne AV unterwegs. Mein Hauptsystem ist Linux, das halte ich auch immer aktuell. Windows 7 läuft ab und an noch für Spiele, dort sind aber updates deaktiviert und im Internet bin ich da auch nicht unterwegs.
Mails lese und schreibe ich fast nur am Blackberry. Dort ist sonst aber nichts persönliches drauf. Einmal hab ich durch Dummheit einen Anhang geöffnet (ja, mit dem blöden Touchscreen passiert das schnell mal) und danach zur Sicherheit das Gerät gelöscht/zurückgesetzt.
Mein Browser am hauptsystem läuft mit noscript, das Netz wird über pi-hole geleitet. Für fremde USB Sticks verwende ich eine gesicherte virtuelle Maschine.

Ich halte von AV generell nichts, da ich glaube, dass diese Software mehr Türen aufmacht, als sie schließt. Aber das ist ja eine ewige Debatte


----------



## D0pefish (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Die bauen einen Baumarkt-Schuppen aus Sperrholz in die Wüste, lassen die Fenster angekippt, verstecken den Schlüssel unter der Fußmatte obwohl die Hintertür offensteht und beschweren sich über Sand im Essen. Toller Test.
Vor 10 Jahren hätte ich jetzt noch in drei Sätzen erklärt wieso und warum diese Tests schwammiger Unsinn sind aber nö. War und ist doch alles nachzulesen!



Insanix schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie eine Virus oder ähnliches.



Ich schon. wolftrn.exe - ließ sich desinfizieren, trotzdem war es eine Lehre für's Leben
Leute die selbstüberzeugt meinen, dass die nie krank werden, nie geblitzt werden, nie Unfälle haben, dass nie eingebrochen wurde, sie nie Computerviren hatten = . Das müssen ja *die* Leute sein, die sich besonders gut mit Viren auskennen. 
Danke aber für das Lesen von etlichen "hab's selber kapiert"-Beiträgen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



Insanix schrieb:


> Ich benutze jetzt schon lange den Windows Defender. Hatte noch nie eine Virus oder ähnliches. Defender + Menschenverstand reichen meiner Meinung in 98% der Fälle für Privatanwender aus



Ich habe auch schon seit Jahren keinen extra Virenscanner mehr installiert.
Etwa alle 6 Monate lasse ich ADW Cleaner & Anti-Malware einen Suchlauf durchführen, das war es dann aber.


----------



## Arkintosz (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Da sieht man, wie blödsinning Stiftung Warentest sein kann.

Ich bin zwar Linux-Nutzer und kann mit meinem Rechner gut genug umgehen, kein Antivirenprogramm zu benötigen, aber anderes Zeug als den Windows Defender halte ich für Windows wertlos.

Einen Scam-Schutz hat beispielsweise auch der Firefox - und ob man den so gut finden will, ist die Frage. Denn letztlich läuft das wahrscheinlich so ab, dass der Browser an einen Server eine Anfrage schickt: "Hey, wurde die Seite "p0rn"§)(%/").com" als Bedrohlich eingestuft?" Und der Server sagt dann: "Hey, Browser auf dem Rechner der IP XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX, nein die Seite "p0rn"§)(%/").com" ist nicht in unserer Datenbank für Bedrohliche Seiten verzeichnet."

Will man das haben? - Vielleicht vertraut man dann doch lieber selbst seinem Gespür und sendet seine Daten nicht in der Gegend herum. Natürlich könnte es auch so sein, dass eine lokale Liste mit Scam-Seiten vorliegt, die dann jeweils aktualisiert wird - aber tendenziell ist das vielleicht nicht so, weil eine Möglichkeit zur Überwachung ja gerne genutzt wird, wenn sie sich irgendwie scheinheilig begründen lässt. Beim Firefox kännte man es nachschauen - allgemein ist es eher eine Frage des Vertrauens in den meisten Fällen...


----------



## Bongripper666 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Die Chip hat auch einen ähnlichen Test veröffentlicht. Vielleicht ein Werbeartikel für die (optional) kostenpflichtigen Anbieter.


----------



## Bongripper666 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich habe seit 1993 einen Internetzugang und hatte nie Malware auf dem Rechner. Am Anfang komplett ohne AV Software, dann ein paar Jahre Avira & Co und seit MS den Defender eingeführt hat, nur noch diesen. Ich wage einfach mal die Behauptung, dass der umsichtige Umgang mit der Onlinewelt immer noch der beste Schutz vor Malware ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> . Ich wage einfach mal die Behauptung, dass der umsichtige Umgang mit der Onlinewelt immer noch der beste Schutz vor Malware ist.



Ist er - aber der kann dich vor manchem nicht schützen.

Wir hatten vor einigen jahren mal das problem, dass PCGH(X) selbst opfer einer Virenattacke war - und der hat sich auch brav an alle Nutzer verteilt indem sie einfach nur auf der Hauptseite waren oder hier im Forum. Und niemand hat bemerkt dass er nen Exploit auf dem PC hatte und weiter behauptet die brain.exe schützt ihn ja vor allem.

Auf meinem Laptop hatte ich den Explot damals ebenfalls drauf (war glücklicherweise nicht besonders gefährlich und einfach zu löschen), da war kein AV-programm installiert. Mein Desktop-PC hat Kaspersky drauf - und wurde verschont da Kaspersky das Ding gefressen hatte.


Natürlich ist der gesunde Menschenverstand die beste und wirkungsvollste Waffe gegen Angriffe. Aber er kann dich nicht vor etwas schützen, was du nicht sehen kannst!


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich behaupte ja nicht, das der Windows Defender die beste Lösung ist, aber die Bewertung der Testung Warenstift kann man in der Pfeife rauchen. Die haben ganz offensichtlich nicht begriffen, dass der Defender *keine* All-in-one-Suite eines Drittanbieters, sondern eine Komponente des Schutzkonzepts von Microsoft ist und *absichtlich* keinen Phishing-Schutz enthält, weil dieser in den Einfallstoren von Phishing-Attacken integriert ist, nämlich in den entsprechenden Clients für Webbrowsing und eMail.

Nun kann man natürlich statt Edge und Outlook auch eigene Clients verwenden. Eine mögliche Lücke hinsichtlich Phishing verschuldet dann aber nicht Microsoft, sondern der Anwender. Das ist ein wenig so, also würde man die Schutzsoftware eines Drittanbieters abwerten, nachdem man dort die entsprechende Komponente wegen Nichtgefallens deaktiviert hat, ohne sie durch ein vergleichbares Produkt eines weiteren Drittanbieters zu ersetzen ...


----------



## T-MAXX (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Test oder nur Panikmache?
Ich habe mich von externen Antivieren Softwaren im letzten Jahr komplett getrennt.
Windows Defender verdient die Note 1 bei mir, weil:

1. kostenlos
2. keine Werbung
3. täglich mehr als einmal aktualisiert was die Antivirusdatenbank betrifft
4. sehr leistungsstark, da potentielle Bedrohung  sofort angezeigt wird

Windows Defender ist imo das beste Antivirusprogramm was Windows 10 je hatte.

Stiftung Warentest ist eine bezahlte Organistion und wenn MS dafür kein Geld ausgeben will, kommt solche Bewertung zu stande.

Mit  Windows Defender ist der Rechner sicherer als andere kostelosen Antivirusangebote.

Ob Avira, Avast, Kaspersky und Co machen das Windows auch nicht sicherer und lassen sich das gut bezahlen.

Wofür unnötig Geld ausgeben?

Eins ist klar einen absoluten Schutz kann kein Antivirus Programm liefern.

Finger weg von bezahlten und werbelastigen kostenlosen Antivirus Softwaren!


----------



## cuban13581 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Als wenn Viren,Trojaner, Adware usw... die einzigsten Bedrohungen im Internet wären. Das machen meistens nur noch Oldscool Hacker, die in der Zeit stehen geblieben sind. Über die Naivität der Standarduser kann man sich nur noch wundern. Aber solange wird die Schlangenöl-industrie auch noch ordentlich Geld verdienen -wenn der User nicht bereit ist ,auch etwas für die eigene Sicherheit zu tun.

YouTube

YouTube

YouTube

Scriptsafe, Noscript oder Umatrix ist Pflicht auf ein Windows System!


----------



## bulli007 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich bezweifle mal sehr stark das Stiftung Warentest genug Kompetenz hat um Virenscanner tatsächlich richtig zu bewerten.
Ein Magazin das in jeden Bereich rum wildert und Geld verdienen muss um seine Rechnungen zu bezahlen, hat sicher nicht die richtigen Fachkräfte um so etwas zu bewerten, schon gar nicht wenn der Test mit den sonst üblichen Tests rein gar nichts zu tun hat.
Es gibt einen Grund warum es für fast alle bereiche Spezialisten gibt, wobei man dabei beachten sollte das nicht jeder der sich einen Spezialst nennt auch wirklich einer ist.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor einigen jahren mal das problem, dass PCGH(X) selbst opfer einer Virenattacke war - und der hat sich auch brav an alle Nutzer verteilt indem sie einfach nur auf der Hauptseite waren oder hier im Forum. Und niemand hat bemerkt dass er nen Exploit auf dem PC hatte und weiter behauptet die brain.exe schützt ihn ja vor allem.
> 
> Auf meinem Laptop hatte ich den Explot damals ebenfalls drauf (war glücklicherweise nicht besonders gefährlich und einfach zu löschen), da war kein AV-programm installiert. Mein Desktop-PC hat Kaspersky drauf - und wurde verschont da Kaspersky das Ding gefressen hatte.


War der gefährlich?


----------



## evolute (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Also ich würde mir heutzutage keinen Virenscanner mehr nebenher installieren. Erstens sind diese Virenscanner selbst häufig das offenste Scheunentor, zweitens ist fast immer die Privatsphäre  futsch. Klar, das ist bei dem Windows Defender auch so, aber der läuft ja sowieso noch mit also warum sollte ich meine Daten mit noch mehr Unternehmen teilen. Microsoft ist da wirklich mehr als genug. Zudem machen manche Virenscanner auch einfach nur Blödsinn, erzeugen hohe CPU-Last und stören damit beim Zocken.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich sage da nur: "brain.exe"
> [...]



Brain.exe hat einen Fehler festgestellt und muss beendet werden. 

Und dann? Auf Linux wechseln :>


----------



## sam10k (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

auf einen phishing schutz kann kan sogar mit sehr wenig brain.exe verzichten...
die bank und papyal schicken dir NIE eine mail mit einer aufforderung. ganz einfach!


----------



## thrustno1 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Eine Stiftung / Firma die "alles" Testes kann gar nicht genug Fachleute für alle Bereiche haben.


----------



## BxBender (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich sage da nur: "brain.exe"
> Was mir zunehmend eher Sorgen macht, sind die in letzter Zeit häufiger auftretenden Software/Spiele- Unverträglichkeiten mancher AV-Programme. Einiger meiner Bekannten haben haben z.B. beim Zocken von R6S oder GR Wildlands, Spontanabstürze zurücks aufs Desktop (Anpassungen/Profilerstellungen haben nicht geholfen). AV-Software deinstalliert und schon funzt es und bis jetzt scheint der Defender seinen Job ganz gut zu machen.
> Gruß T.



Kaspersky ist z.B. bekannt dafür ziemlich mutwillig gesunde Systeme abzuschießen und Installationen normaler Anwendungen zu zerstören.
Klappt seit Jahren wunderbar, trotzdem zahlt unserere dumme IT jedes Jahr ne Stange Geld dafür.
Die zwei einzigen wirklichen Angriffe über den Mailaccount wurden "übersehen", was die ganze Firma lahm legte.
Daher: zugekaufte Security irgendwas Antivirenprogramme = no-go


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Ich hatte mit Kaspersky IS seit fast 10 Jahren noch nie Probleme.


----------



## MTMnet (4. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Natürlich bietet Kaspersky einen guten Schutz.

Wenn man dann aber alles einschaltet was es kann dann ist fast alles geblockt und das System arbeitet langsamer.

Ich habe jetzt zwei Desktop Rechner. 
Der alte langsamere Rechner läuft mit Kaspersky... und mit dem surfe ich hauptsächlich im Web. 
Der neue schnellere Rechner läuft nur mit Windows 10 Bordmitteln (Defender und Firewall) und der läuft damit super für Spiele und gelegentliches surfen auf einigen sicheren Seiten.
Für E-Mail benutze ich kein Outlook auf dem PC sondern einen Web Dienst. Ich lösche sofort alle unbekannten Mails und öffne keine Anhänge. Internet Seiten rufe ich meistens manuell im Browser auf und nicht aus einer E-Mail heraus.

Windows 10 mit Defender finde ich echt gut und es ist kostenlos.


----------



## Neppi88 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Es reicht wenn man den wegen Kleinigkeiten laufen lässt. Wenn jemand wirklich vor hat dein System zu schrotten hilft eh nur ab vom Internet.

Ich erinnere nur an die Bank oder Sicherheitsfirma (weiß nicht mehr genau) die so große Fresse hatte was sie doch für ein teures und tolles Sicherheitssystem besorgt hat. Keine woche später war das ganze in der Luft zerrissen.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Bei den Pishings-Mails heutzutage muß man natürlich zweimal hingucken ob die echt sind oder nicht.
Manche sind perfekt gefälscht. Da verrät nur noch die Absender-Adresse  das da etwas nicht stimmt.
Und Laien die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben und das nicht wissen fangen sich schnell was ein oder ihr Konto wird gehackt.


----------



## colormix (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows Defender: Stiftung Warentest wertet Schutzfunktionen nur mit "befriedigend"*

Das was hier    Stiftung Wasen Test behauptet stimmt so nicht , 
wahrscheinlich haben die dem    Windows Defender auch nicht Richtig eingestellt Echtzeit und regelmäßige Updates versäumt , 
ich habe keine Anti  Viren Tool auf dem PC und der   Windows Defender hat alles abgehalten ,
wo wer  ich das weiß ?  
nun ja eine Glaskugel habe ich hier nicht hatte aber in regelmäßigen Abständen den PC komplett mit einer Anti Viren Tool CD gebootet   gründlich untersuchen lassen alles sauber .

Auch unter Vista hatte ich keine Probleme .


----------

